# CPS alert



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

http://heartkeepercommonroom.blogspo...cps-alert.html
Texas legislation that allows CPS full rights to invade and explore a home fully and take the children *without a warrent*.
Info is in the link above. All states are encouraged to call in, because this will set a precedence.


----------



## Jodie (Jul 18, 2002)

I've seen this. Its horrible.
Scarey stuff.
I really hope this does not pass.

Good for you for trying to get the word out.


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

http://lonestartimes.com/2009/06/10/...our-child-act/

I am in a rush but I found this site.

Yes, please get the word out!


----------



## jamireles (Sep 12, 2004)

He vetoed the bill:

http://texaslegislativeupdate.wordpr...80%99s-rights/


----------



## spookyblue (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank GOD. CPS has too much power as it is.


----------

